# Where to get popular "West Coast" strain seeds?



## Fadeux (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm just wondering if there are any online seedbanks that sell seeds for strains like "Trainwreck" and whatnot. I know quite a bit about canadian and european strains, but I found plenty of bud in AZ that I have never heard of before.


----------



## billyb (Apr 30, 2008)

green house has TW


----------



## SpartanBlunts (Apr 30, 2008)

Try local cannabis shops in California they have the local strains clones usually. (Trainwreck, Afgh-Goo, green crack, etc.)


----------



## nickname (Apr 30, 2008)

greenhouse trainwreck is junk, 

seedism have crossed arcata trainwreck with original uk cheese which is an awesome cross, only in fem seeds though as both the parents are original cuts of clone only strains.

Dna genetics have quite a good range of seeds available that are using east and weast coast strains, la confidential and kushberry look to be really nice although these strains are quite expensive.

Th seeds are not worth bothering with if you happen to stumble upon burmese kush, sounds good but th seeds are not worth the money, the only one thats worth a dime is bubblegum.

Apart from that you can try resevoir seeds


----------



## billyb (May 1, 2008)

why do u say Gh's trainwreck is junk?


----------



## Pothead420 (May 1, 2008)

billyb said:
			
		

> why do u say Gh's trainwreck is junk?


its the arcata cutting of trainwreck that made it a famous strain anyone selling seeds of trainwreck are crosses with the arcata clone some will claim this or there selling seeds not at all related to trainwreck


----------



## billyb (May 2, 2008)

i don't take pics myself, but this should explain trainwreck from GH. sry to post this link all i had.


----------

